# Al Gore in Rolling Stone



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

This essay gets a standing ovation from me.

"Here is the truth: The Earth is round; Saddam Hussein did not attack us on 9/11; Elvis is dead; Obama was born in the United States; and the climate crisis is real. It is time to act.

Those who profit from the unconstrained pollution that is the primary cause of climate change are determined to block our perception of this reality. They have help from many sides: from the private sector, which is now free to make unlimited and secret campaign contributions; from politicians who have conflated their tenures in office with the pursuit of the people's best interests; and - tragically - from the press itself, which treats deception and falsehood on the same plane as scientific fact, and calls it objective reporting of alternative opinions."

The main points that I can identify:
- Climate change is indisputable. Obama is only a shade better than Bush on policies which affect it.
- The media is controlled by big money and therefore doesn't do its job of informing the public. He uses the lead up to the Iraq War, during which we were all lied to by the government and the media just acquiesced, as an example.
- Politicians are controlled by big money and therefore don't do their job of representing the public. Worker's organizations are under constant attack, but banks get bailed out.

I highly doubt he will do so, but I would be happy to vote for Gore if he should decide to challenge Obama to a primary race.


----------



## Maze of Mirrors (Jun 18, 2011)

I love Al Gore! and worked on his 2000 presidential campaign...talk about jaded. Thanks for this link.


----------



## Kerynna (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this.


----------

